# JD 2003 4310



## kurt flechsig (Sep 3, 2019)

Hello
I have the 4310 with e hydro transmission , the tractor has 1100 hours on it , I do most service when possible. I have a recent issue with the Load Match function , which causes the engine to run very irregular when you engage that button . I have the service manual , and I really cannot get a solid idea of what sensors are used for that function , and there is no description of how it works . [ as many functions do] The switch goes into the A2 computer control box and I have no idea what functions take place there? There seems to be 4 important sensors for various control functions , but I would like to have an idea of which one to look at .
any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

Load match should not have any effect on engine. It only has control over hydro operation. WHen load match is turned on, it monitors engine speed, wheel speed and throttle position. If it sees that engine is bogging down, it automatically "backs off" hydro pedal setting to keep engine from bogging too far. WHen load match is turned off, engine can bog down to point of stalling if operator keeps pressure on hydro pedal. If you find ground speed is varying alot when it is on, then most likely ground speed sensor or engine speed sensor is bad.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

VERY GOOD explanation JD110..
I was gonna tell him 1 or 2 of the little fellas that live in that black box is sick or has died.. NOW we know.. Lol


----------

